# Nicotine Addiction In a SHTF situation.



## $$$ Oil Field Trash $$$ (Dec 26, 2013)

I have not yet started prepping but it's sad to say that I think smokes will be high on the priority list and for that I am ashamed.
But it's not all bad, if I have a good pile of them they are sure to be a huge investment when it comes to having to barter for goods/services. But at the same time I know it's also a risk if people know I have them they will do a lot to obtain them by any means.

If anyone here is also a smoker/dipper let me know what you smoke and what you will do in SHTF for the short/long term.

I am a nicotine addict have been ever since I started working in the Texas oilfields 3 years ago, I started with the hard stuff (Marlboro Red) half a pack a day or so but now it's two packs a day and sometime 3 if it's a hard day in the field. I never thought I would ever be a smoker while I was younger but im kind of the black sheep of the family but not by much. I have tried to quit on occasion but never have been able to, And I think the only time that I truly could is if the SHTF.

Thank you.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Make your own smokes. Tobacco is inexpensive compared to a carton of cigs. The "Top O Matic" machine is about forty bucks. Filter tubes are about four bucks(?) a box/200. All in all filling your own tubes costs about fourteen dollars a carton - at least here in Minnesota. Beats eighty bucks a carton. We always have at least a months supply for each of us on hand.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I admit that for you nicotine addicts tobacco will be a good barter item.

But keep in mind barter is about 6 steps down the SHTF level of priorities. Until you get steps 1-6 done, don't buy nicotine as a prep

1. You need water, and a way to filter it. 

2. You need food for 6 months.

3. You need shelter 

4. You need security to protect 1-3

5. You need help, that is people that will help you accomplish 1-4

6. You need a return of some sort of law and order before it will be safe to barter your cigs for a candy bar.

If you are new to prepping get water, food, shelter, bullets first. And yes you will get over your addiction.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

RYO is the key. But the tobacco in 5lb bags which is the most for the money. As stated, filtered tubes are about $4 per box of 200. There are a host of various machines including electric. I use a Powermatic II as its easy on the arthritis in my hands.

Also, its perfectly legal to grow your own tobacco which I have done for three years noe on a small scale doing about 60 plants per year. Best smoking tobacco is a blend. Growing is just part of it. After to dry & cure after that.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Tobacco products for barter? Not me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The best thing you can do is quit smoking while thing are normal for you. No need in having that monkey on your back.

Still, there is no reason not to be prepared to feed other people's monkeys for a fee.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

That's a tough one. I am a former smoker (about 2 months) and quit due to a heart attack. The smoking had nothing to do with it, but it was a great opportunity to quit. I loved smoking. Still crave it every day. Marb Reds were my choice as well, though I never smoked more than a pack a day, so I'm not sure how you're still standing. If we ever find ourselves in a SHTF situation that last's long term, YOU WILL QUIT. How long before that happens is another question. 

I have quit several times in my life, even shortly before my heart attack. I've been an on again off again smoker for the last three years. I found it easiest to quit when I was somewhere that I couldn't smoke, like Boot Camp. Other than that, I just have to keep myself occupied. I agree that tobacco will be a great barter item. But as a smoker, it's kind of like being a drug dealer that uses their own product. It doesn't really work.

If you are as addicted to nicotine as you say, I would worry about stock piling for yourself. I don't know how expensive it is in Texas, but here, we get the crap nailed out of us in "Sin Tax". A pack of smokes (Marbs) on the Indian Reservation runs $7.50, off the rez, upwards of $9.00 a pack if not a little more. Roll your owns aren't that much cheaper, unless you're using pipe tobacco (taxed less) and cut it up yourself. Certainly not enough of a difference for me to take the time. 

Also, if you smoke as much as you say, you need to slow down junior. I'm not going to preach to you because if we were standing side by side and you fired one up, I'd more than likely bum one off of you. But the rate that you're smoking, you're gonna kill yourself much, much sooner than later and create ALL KINDS of medical issues in the process.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Non smokers can really be irritating sometimes.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Non smokers can really be irritating sometimes.


I hear we former smokers can be the worst.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I just show former smokers my carry and snarl at them.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Also have a pipe or two available in case you run out of tubes.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm a smoker. I have smoked since I was twelve. I have been blessed with the ability to put them down and forget about them for long periods - over ten years. I smoke when I enjoy it and less when I have more important things to do. I am getting to the point where I will quit again because I am down to about half a pack a day (I don't smoke when it is not enjoyable). I have had no problems associated with smoking and if I am like my mother I never will. She was the same way - she could put them down and not go through the "withdrawal" at all. I don't believe I can be addicted to anything. I was on methadone for three years and stopped taking it on my own (it was recommended as treatment for "long term pain management" by several doctors) It is not a good way to manage pain! It is a great way to sit on the couch and drool and never be connected to life. Not my way of dealing with things. Anyway when I told my doctor that I was no longer taking the methadone she told me that I wasn't an "addictive personality" - whatever that means. I feel I have an advantage in that I don't go through withdrawals when I quit smoking but its more than that because at 63 one would think that the "ravages of smoking" would have shown up in some little way by now if it was going to. Anyway, stocking up on the vices of others can put you in a very good position if you manage it properly - but not if you are using at the same time.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Non smokers can really be irritating sometimes.


oh those anti smoking neo Nazis make Hitler look like a saint... (smoker here to)

i have been thinking about buying a pipe, and start smoking that at home...

but to stockpiles of smoking products... pass, I would use remaining card/cash resources on getting smokes from the local corner store's, but it won't last...

I want to learn to grow my own (legal for personal use, but good luck finding a bag of seeds) and hopefully do a blend (I like a local roll your own called stockmans, it's a light/dark blend)


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I smoked from age 15 thru 30 is it fun to quit you betcha! Anybody wonder how addictive smoking is? No not the tired old more than Heroin. I never tried Heroin so I wouldn't know. However I do study history. In the Concentration Camps all the inmates were starving they were given food but nowhere near enough. They were also given a small tobacco ration. Almost all smokers were trading their food for tobacco. It was hazardous to their health.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

As mentioned, having a few pipes for reserve is wise. I buy The Good Stuff full flavor. I grow silk leaf & kelley burley.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> I just show former smokers my carry and snarl at them.


I'll simply flash back and laugh. I'll laugh louder than your snarl because me lungs are in better shape. If I see you are overdue for a smoke and start to draw, I'll run before you break leather. Why? I already said it; my lungs are in better shape! :lol:

Sheesh. You smokers are so testy!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> Sheesh. You smokers are so testy!


it's one of the few choices we can truly make as adults, and even that is getting taken away from us....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> it's one of the few choices we can truly make as adults, and even that is getting taken away from us....


You can make many choices. This has nothing to do with whether or not your local or state government is restricting where you can smoke. When the S hits the fan, it'll have nothing to do with it. The monkey on your back will start biting when you'll need to be concentrating on other problems. On the other hand, having smokes on hand for those who need it will give you a barter item. I see it as a win-win.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I'll simply flash back and laugh. I'll laugh louder than your snarl because me lungs are in better shape. If I see you are overdue for a smoke and start to draw, I'll run before you break leather. Why? I already said it; my lungs are in better shape! :lol:
> 
> Sheesh. You smokers are so testy!


If and when that happens, I figure it will be cold turkey for me. God help the bad guys that piss me off then.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

inceptor said:


> If and when that happens, I figure it will be cold turkey for me. God help the bad guys that piss me off then.


same here, no risk of jail time...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not going to preach you will quit when you are ready or forced to.
I have seen how it goes with soldiers that smoked or chewed when they could not get it during deployments.
Down right scary some times.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I echo others... You should seriously consider quitting... 

Not only are there legitimate health consequences, it robs you of that much money to spend on other preps. 

Think about it... at 2 packs a day, your expenses on tobacco are probably between $10 and $20 a day depending on your state. That works out to going on $7500 a year you could spend elsewhere.

Down the road you put yourself at higher risk of cancer, cardiovascular disease, clotting conditions which could lead to stroke or heart attack, and bronchitis/emphysema. 

The sheer dollar value to any one of those conditions, plus the $5000 to $7500 a year in cigarette costs should be enough to scare any smoker clean.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I really hate the tangents these posts take.

Ok I realize it is bad to smoke, I don't but you should read my response.

The point was should we stock tobacco for barter, geeze people stay focused.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

LEAVE US SMOKERS ALONE! Sheesh. Must be time for bacon.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> LEAVE US SMOKERS ALONE! Sheesh. Must be time for bacon.


yep us smokers are evil.... very evil...


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I didn't want to kill the post, I think tobacco is a really decent prep item for barter.

I don't have any in my stores which are pretty good, but I have a LOT of alcohol which I use on a daily basis so it is a matter of choice or addiction, come one people it is a good thread. I guess what we are saying is who has preps that support your habit? Could even be ammo if you as so inclined.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

With commercial tobacco, every process there are more chemicals added to it. If you learn to grow & process your own tobacco without all those chemicals its not as harmful as most make it out to be.

If you learn to ROE you will save atleast 60% off the price of commercial cigarettes. 

Whatever your addiction, be it tobacco, chocolate, coffee, etc just make sure you have enough in line with your food stores.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> With commercial tobacco, every process there are more chemicals added to it. If you learn to grow & process your own tobacco without all those chemicals its not as harmful as most make it out to be.
> 
> If you learn to ROE you will save atleast 60% off the price of commercial cigarettes.
> 
> Whatever your addiction, be it tobacco, chocolate, coffee, etc just make sure you have enough in line with your food stores.


I quit coffee upon learning I had a date for SERE school. I didn't know how bad withdrawal would be but I knew I didn't want to suffer it during training. Wise choice. The effects weren't a long as nicotine withdrawal, but they were much more debilitating. Man alive, the headaches!


----------



## YellowHawk (Dec 26, 2013)

I don't know how you could save up six months worth of Copenhagen without it drying out...guess I am gonna be screwed!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

YellowHawk said:


> I don't know how you could save up six months worth of Copenhagen without it drying out...guess I am gonna be screwed!


Remember when it was packaged in the waxed, cardboard containers? It has always been my opinion that they switched to plastic so the product would dry out faster.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I fully support people's right to smoke... and I'm fed up with the laws that say where and when they can do so. I also think the average smoker deserves an award for all of the initiatives they fund through the excessive taxation on the product.... So I didn't mean to step on anyone's toes by advocating cessation.

The thread and this website in general is about preparedness. Through that window, to me stopping is the single best alternative. As I said previously, you greatly improve your health and you save a ton of money... It's not only about smoking. It's also about health and finance, both of which are important to preparedness.

What good to your stashed cigs do for barter if you die of COPD or cancer before you can offload them? Somebody's gonna stumble upon your preps eventually and take them for nothing. Doesn't sound like it helps you very much in that scenario...


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

$$$ Oil Field Trash $$$ said:


> I have not yet started prepping but it's sad to say that I think smokes will be high on the priority list and for that I am ashamed.
> But it's not all bad, if I have a good pile of them they are sure to be a huge investment when it comes to having to barter for goods/services. But at the same time I know it's also a risk if people know I have them they will do a lot to obtain them by any means.
> 
> If anyone here is also a smoker/dipper let me know what you smoke and what you will do in SHTF for the short/long term.
> ...


I'll stop, do you really have a choice?

Honestly at first I don't even think there will be much bartering as many people will have the shoot first and ask questions later mindset. I can go weeks w/o smoking or I can smoke half a pack in a day if its stressful. I would suppose even under the best conditions cartons/packs of cigarettes wouldn't keep very long (couple months max) but I guess if people are addicted enough even stale cigs would be fine. I know when I was on the ship, I would bring extra cartons to sell when we hadn't made port or were in foreign ports. Surprisingly Dip was where the money was as many port calls we hit didn't have it.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Man, all this talk makes me want a smoke. Thanks for the tips about RYO - that's up on the list for things to research. Wasn't there another thread here with links to where to buy cheaper pipe tobacco?

Alright, gotta step outside.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

indie said:


> Man, all this talk makes me want a smoke. Thanks for the tips about RYO - that's up on the list for things to research. Wasn't there another thread here with links to where to buy cheaper pipe tobacco?
> 
> Alright, gotta step outside.


A buddy and his wife did that for a while. Being not taxed as cigarette tobacco, it is a lot cheaper. They had to quit because that tobacco is a lot oilier and was causing them to cough wickedly.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Denton said:


> They had to quit because that tobacco is a lot oilier and was causing them to cough wickedly.


That's good to know. Hmm. Will have to do more research then.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

There is no legal difference between pipe tobacco & cigarette tobacco but they are definately taxed differently.

Go to tobaccogeneral.com & look up Good Stuff Full Flavor (Red) Pipe Tobacco 5 Lb. Pack. They also sale it in 1lb bags but more expensive that way. One pound of tobacco will fill atleast two cartons of cigarettes. Ordering the 5lb bags of tobacco & the filtered tubes is how people RYO for under $10 per carton.
You will need a rolling machine but they last months & months. Longer if you clean the insides regularly.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Tobacco Seeds - MyPatriotSupply.com

Grow it, dry it, smoke it.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I am not a smoker, so this isn't really a priority, but I do have seeds to grow it and plan to use it as a bartering tool if I need to. My aunt grows it in a small plantation and gives dried tobacco leaves to family members.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> A buddy and his wife did that for a while. Being not taxed as cigarette tobacco, it is a lot cheaper. They had to quit because that tobacco is a lot oilier and was causing them to cough wickedly.


I don't know what they were buying but it wasn't The Good Stuff.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> There is no legal difference between pipe tobacco & cigarette tobacco but they are definately taxed differently.
> 
> Go to tobaccogeneral.com & look up Good Stuff Full Flavor (Red) Pipe Tobacco 5 Lb. Pack. They also sale it in 1lb bags but more expensive that way. One pound of tobacco will fill atleast two cartons of cigarettes. Ordering the 5lb bags of tobacco & the filtered tubes is how people RYO for under $10 per carton.
> You will need a rolling machine but they last months & months. Longer if you clean the insides regularly.


So what about the lack of filters? I've smoked unfiltered and they are harsh (I smoke lights). That's part of why I haven't tried ryo yet.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Alittle about tobacco seeds.

After the first year of proper storeage you will start loosing 10% germination per year. So year after harvest of seeds should get minimum 95% germination Year two of storeage down to 80-85%. Year three 70-75%.

Bees polinate seed pods. 500 seeds from one seed pod isn't unusual. But the problem is you can't seed different varieties at the same time as they will be cross polinated. So, if you are growing two varieties you allow some plants of one variety to seed one year & the other variety the next year. from a 50 pack of seeds from two years ago of silk leaf I now have thousands of seeds. That was 2012. This year I seeded burley & now have thousands of those seeds. 2014 I will seed silk leaf again.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Depending on variety, 130-165 days till harvest. If you are in an area of short growing season you can start the seeds indoors. You need atleast an extra 30 days for flowering & then seed pods. DO NOT remove pods till they are dark brown & dried on the stalk. If they are still moist inside the seeds will rot.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Why tobacco seeds & learn to grow, dry, & cure? Same reason you have food stores but have seeds to grow more produce.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Like guns and ammo the store of barter materials comes after you have what you need to survive. For me, personally, surviving will never be enough. I plan to live through it and build a better USA when it is all over.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

YellowHawk said:


> I don't know how you could save up six months worth of Copenhagen without it drying out...guess I am gonna be screwed!


you can freeze it for longer turm storage... and it stays moist, problem is (for smokers) the defrost process is very hit and miss, too long, it's dry as, too short it's too wet, there is only a small sweet spot that makes it perfect


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Don't know if it works, but heard a few drops of whiskey to dry snuff or chewing tobacco helps it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

From the VERY little bit of research I have done, I found this site the most helpful:

Heirloom Tobacco


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I've been smoking for damn near 30 years and have tried unsuccessfully to quit a number of times. Most times I haven't even made it 24 hours without a cigarette, but there have been times I've made it 2-3 months. That being said I have no intention to stockpile cigarettes, number one it's too expensive to stockpile, number two keeping them fresh is damn near impossible without freezing which would require a dedicated freezer. There's no space in my house for another freezer for tobacco and no funds available to stockpile with anyway. Yes Tobacco withdrawl is pretty nasty but I can survive it as I have in the past, it's always been the fact that I still enjoy smoking that draws me back not the physical addiction. If smokes are unavailable after the withdrawl is over then I see no way I could go back to smoking. A better prep for smokers might be to keep nicotine patches and gum on hand as a way to beat the addiction and stay focused after the SHTF, maybe have some e-cigs on hand also in case there is still power or you have a way to charge them up (a small solar panel might work well for this). I think prepping an alternative to the addiction is a better plan than stockpiling tobacco, it certainly would take up less space. For those of you growing tobacco I salute you for your efforts and think this is a great idea provided you can keep it secure, this will make great bartering material down the road also if you're growing enough of it. Be aware though that growing tobacco will make you a target for others.

-Infidel


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As a 1SG part of my evaluation were based on efforts to end smoking among my troops. Addiction are a tough nut to crack in any case.
For awhile the Army was prescribing limited use up to 14 days a drug called Wellbutrin to help hard core smokers quit.
With out arguing the pros and cons of drug of this type , it did seem to work.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I have had a pound of tobacco misplaced for for two years, fell behind the bed in the storm shelter, & was smokable when opened & rolled.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

We will continue to stock up on tobacco and filter tubes. However, I will now look into stocking some of the gum and other cessation products for when the tobacco is gone. Or for times when lighting or smoking is not a good idea.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> We will continue to stock up on tobacco and filter tubes. However, I will now look into stocking some of the gum and other cessation products for when the tobacco is gone. Or for times when lighting or smoking is not a good idea.


Good plan.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Non smokers can really be irritating sometimes.


Now be nice. I smoked cigarettes and cigars for 50 years, my wife smoked for 30 years and just hated the non smokers and their stupid comments when they walked by. 6 years ago last November we both quit using chantex and never looked back. What ever is in that stuff it takes the desire away. We both swore we would never be asses like other non or ex- smokers and we haven't, we have been on the other side.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Since we are on tobacco. I just read where congressmen are allowed to smoke in their offices. There is NO SMOKING in ALL government buildings but congress gets a free pass!


----------

